# VB oder WSH? - Probleme mit WSHShell.Run



## umek (23. Juni 2004)

high zusammen (?),
vorweg weiß ich nicht wirklich ob das hier hingehört aber ich versuchs mal. 
Ich möchte drei Programme starten, ein weiteres mit Login via SendKeys und eine 
Webseite, auch mit Login. Alle einzeln laufen fein, packe ich die aber alle in eine Datei (und 
eigentlich geb ich denen genug Zeit sich nacheinander abzuarbeiten) wird dem bei der 
Ausführung von KeyNote recht schwindelig. Irgendwann poppt KeyNote dann heiter auf. Dazu muss 
ich sagen das ich er vor kurzem auf VB gestoßen bin und wahrscheinlich gerade auf dem 
besten Wege bin VB zu missbrauchen. Dieses Script soll nämlich eigentlich nur meiner 
täglichen Rüstzeit am PC zu gute kommen.
Sieht da jmd den Bösewicht?


```
' ----
WScript.sleep(5000)
Set WSHShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
ReturnCode = WSHShell.Run("explorer.exe", 7, True)
WScript.sleep(5000)
' ----
Set WSHShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
ReturnCode = WSHShell.Run("outlook.exe", 7, True)
WScript.sleep(5000)
' ----
Set WSHShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
ReturnCode = Shell.Run("C:\Programme\KeyNote\KeyNote.exe", 10, True)
WScript.sleep(5000)
```

Dank im Voraus
Gr33tz


----------



## JensG (23. Juni 2004)

Hm,

Doevents gibt es leider in VBS nicht. Aber du könntest
versuchen das Sleep in einer Schleife von kürzeren
Sleeps aufzurufen.
So macht man das in VB um das Programm reagieren
zu lassen.
Vielleicht bringt das was.


----------



## umek (24. Juni 2004)

*Probleme mit WSHShell.Run*

mörgäähn,
hab nochmal getestet. So läuft es sauber ...


```
'-----
Set WSHShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
ReturnCode = WSHShell.Run("explorer.exe", 7, True)
WScript.sleep(2500)
'-----
Set WSHShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
ReturnCode = WSHShell.Run("outlook.exe",7, True)
WScript.sleep(2500)
'-----
DIM Shell
set Shell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
Shell.Run("C:\Programme\KeyNote\KeyNote.exe")
```

Hat wohl damit zutun das dass keine Windows Anwendung ist.
Das mit der Schleife wüsste ich glaub ich noch nicht zu bewerkstelligen.

gr33tz


----------

